# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Kako mogu pomoći Romima?

## zutaminuta

Prije tjedan dana. Jutro, idem u Konzum. Dijete, možda četiri godine, pored telefonske govornice drži na ramenu vreću s plastičnim bocama, većom od sebe. Pored njega još vreća. Majka mu u Konzumu. On je čeka.  

Prekjučer. Na raskrižju Držićeve i Vukovarske dvije Romkinje s malim bebama, od godinu dvije, prolaze između auta i prosjače. Rekla sam da ću prijaviti slučaj centru za socijalnu skrb. Dečko mi kaže da je tu prošlo dovoljno policije i da je centru za socijalnu skrb to dobro poznato.

Tramvaj, odmah potom. Dječak od kojih 10 godina, promuklo kašlje. Majka i on izlaze na istoj stanici. Pogledam je, a ona odvraća pogledom u kojem se miješaju ljutnja, sram, odbijanje. Pogled kojim se brani od očiju "normalnog" svijeta koji je svakodnevno napada jer je Romkinja.

Vraćamo se doma, dečko objašnjava čergu u svom kvartu. Tridesetero ljudi (možda pretjeruje, ne znam) u istoj kućici u kojoj nema ničega.

Što kao pojedinac s ograničenom količinom vremena mogu napraviti?

----------


## Peterlin

Ništa posebno. Ja sam na Pešči i godinama sam znala vikendom darivati stvari svojim susjedima iz tog jata. Drugo mi nije palo na pamet. Znali su da imamo malu djecu i znali bi doći pitati "gospojaaa imaš robe?" I danas povremeno pozvone. I dođu za Božić s kalendarima, ali to je ekipa iz njihove udruge.

----------


## LEIRmam

Baš tako kako je rekla Peterlin. I mi u kvartu imamo puno romske dječice i redovito im dajem odjeću koju moja djeca više ne nose (a u dobrom je stanju), kada ih sretnem pokraj trgovine, ponekad im kupim čokoladu, sladoled ili sedvič... Igračke kojih moja djeca imaju i previše redovito poklanjam... Te neke sitne geste, koje mi niti ne osjetimo toj dječici zaista puno znače. Lijepo od tebe da brineš  :Heart:

----------


## Cathy

Ja ignoriram prošnju, da im ljudi ne daju ne bi niti razvlačili bebe po cesti.
Neki dan, prolazim kroz podhodnik na Kvatriću, unutra na stubama romkinja sa bebom prosi. Izlazim na ulicu ispred Mc Donaldsa, iz njega izlazi mali rom 8-9 godina jedući Mc sunday, naviruje se dole u pothodnik gdje mu je mama i ode stajati pred Namu.
Žena u pothodniku i beba koma obučene a mali kožnjak iz Zare, na nogama svjetleće Sketchersice... bolje obučen od mog klinca.
Dođe mi da prosim... :Grin:

----------


## Diana72

> Ja ignoriram prošnju, da im ljudi ne daju ne bi niti razvlačili bebe po cesti.
> Neki dan, prolazim kroz podhodnik na Kvatriću, unutra na stubama romkinja sa bebom prosi. Izlazim na ulicu ispred Mc Donaldsa, iz njega izlazi mali rom 8-9 godina jedući Mc sunday, naviruje se dole u pothodnik gdje mu je mama i ode stajati pred Namu.
> Žena u pothodniku i beba koma obučene a mali kožnjak iz Zare, na nogama svjetleće Sketchersice... bolje obučen od mog klinca.
> Dođe mi da prosim...


I meni isto :Smile: . Žao mi je samo bebe koju stara koristi da bi od prolaznika izvukla što više novca.

----------


## LEIRmam

Ja isto ne dajem novac proscima uz cestu. Kada sam išla u srednju školu, djevojčica mi je prišla i tražila novac. Ja sam joj dala mislim današnjih 5kn, nisam više imala. A ona na to počela vikati zamnom kako me nije sram tako malo joj dati, zaklinjala me svim i svačim... Također sam imala situaciju, bila sam starija, da me starija ciganka zaustavila i počela plakati kako je gladna, u ruci malo dijete, bla,bla, i da joj naravno dam novac. U blizini je bila trgovina i ja sam rekla da joj neću dati novac, ali ću otići sa njom u trgovinu i kupiti joj što god odabere za sebe i dijete. Proklela me valjda za deset pokoljenja... Od onda, ja novac proscima uz cestu (Romima) ne dajem...

----------


## Mima

Ne znam koliko možeš napraviti kao pojedinac, jer je to problem na kojem bi trebalo raditi cijelo društvo, ali mislim da se pojedinačni lijepi postupak, posebno prema djeci, itekako "računa". Mislim da se to dijete bolje osjeti ako doživi da ga netko vidi, da mu se lijepo obrati, i nešto mu pokloni. Barem ja imam takva iskustva, i nikad nisam doživjela ništa loše, dapače znala sam doživjeti samo lijepe i dirljive stvari (npr. brat zove sestru da podijele krafnu koju sam mu kupila).

----------


## KrisZg

I kod nas ih ima. Ignoriram na cesti.Iz istog razloga. Hvata me jeza od razloga zasto te bebe uvijek spavaju. Hvata me jeza od situacije da na kontejner sa strane objesim vrecicu jako dobre robe i onda se raspravljam sa zenom koja otima djevojcici rukavice i uvjerava ju da su za odrasle a termo hlace iz lidla nece uzeti nego ih izbaci iz vrecice i baci na zemlju uz objasnjenje da su joj prevelike (br.128) malicka mozda 122. Muka mi je kada sretnem malicku iz sinovog razreda i hvali mi se da je trudna. Ona je za razliku od brata mozda i imala sanse...tako sam barem mislila dok je sin bio u osnovnoj. Svaki put kazem necu i opet iznova napravim. 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------

